# First Hacked VC Game?



## jaxxster (Apr 14, 2008)

Intresting


```
ÂÂBlaZe brings you the first Virtual Console release.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ These are the raw, unencrypted files.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ To install this title, pack it into a WAD using yourÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ favourite wad packer (for the moment, there are no public ones)
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ And install them using an elf installer, or a modified ISOÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ that installs the WAD.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ have fun.
```

Source: http://ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=wii&sysid=820

This mean soon we'll be able to copy over vc games?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh no. Here comes the wave of no modchip piracy.

This will have Nintendo on Wiibrew in an instant, and security will be tightened ...


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 14, 2008)

No modchip required! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wonder how long this will last.


----------



## airpirate545 (Apr 14, 2008)

srsly? then waht do you need?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

Something to be watched, definitely ...


----------



## Harsky (Apr 14, 2008)

Sometimes I wonder if the effort that goes into dumping and playing VC games can be put towards an emulator for the Wii instead. Then again, I'll be waiting until my teeth falls out for a fast and fully compatibile N64 emulator on the Wii. 

Can't wait to see what's going to happen next.


----------



## Vater Unser (Apr 14, 2008)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> srsly? then waht do you need?


Zelda Twilight Princess and an SD card


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> airpirate545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which plenty of people have.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the bright side for Nintendo, Zelda: TP sales will be revived from the dead for sure.


----------



## airpirate545 (Apr 14, 2008)

I know im getting a copy if it means free vc games


----------



## THEGREATLG (Apr 14, 2008)

It says we need a wad packer to be able to use the file but I searched google and there is none He said that there is none public so what do we do to play it?


----------



## CYatta (Apr 14, 2008)

THEGREATLG said:
			
		

> It says we need a wad packer to be able to use the file but I searched google and there is none He said that there is none public so what do we do to play it?


Nothing. Yet. I guess we wait for one to make a public debut?

Scene releases aren't about people being able to play the crap they release.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 14, 2008)

THEGREATLG said:
			
		

> It says we need a wad packer to be able to use the file but I searched google and there is none He said that there is none public so what do we do to play it?


We're probably at the mercy of the people who made the wad packer. If they won't release to the public, we're stuck with a useless file until someone does.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 14, 2008)

hopefully we'll see something soon...if this is hackable then the next step will be wiiware which is what we're all hoping for


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 14, 2008)

Harsky said:
			
		

> Sometimes I wonder if the effort that goes into dumping and playing VC games can be put towards an emulator for the Wii instead. Then again, I'll be waiting until my teeth falls out for a fast and fully compatibile N64 emulator on the Wii.
> 
> Can't wait to see what's going to happen next.



Indeed.. An emulator would be much better.. 

Yep.. if this start to grow, Nintendo will try to stop it


----------



## THEGREATLG (Apr 14, 2008)

When will they release a wad packer or is there another way?


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 14, 2008)

THEGREATLG said:
			
		

> When will they release a wad packer or is there another way?



Eventually.. someone will.. shouldn't take much time


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 14, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> airpirate545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you also need a modchip... right?
I'm very out of the loop with the whole Twilight Princess hack

Edit: oh nevermind, you don't. I'm such a noob


----------



## THEGREATLG (Apr 14, 2008)

Hope its released soon and I also hope they can hack more vc games but does anyone know how he hacked it?


----------



## Vater Unser (Apr 14, 2008)

THEGREATLG said:
			
		

> Hope its released soon and I also hope they can hack more vc games but does anyone know how he hacked it?


I'd love to know, too...
Didn't VC games have a different encryption than retail games? How could they crack it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But wow, this might result in perfect emulators for N64 and NeoGeo games eventually


----------



## redact (Apr 14, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Didn't VC games have a different encryption than retail games? How could they crack it?



go read bushing's blog post, it explains it all

Link


----------



## Prime (Apr 14, 2008)

people this is it! that is amazing news. I Really hope a wad packer is released

Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest? really sucky title IMO



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Guess what? The hole that Waninkoko is using to read VC games out of the NAND FS is the same hole that I was planning on using (first) to be able to downgrade versions of IOS. So, when it takes another few months to be able to downgrade a Wii, you can say “Thanks, Waninkoko!”


http://wiinewz.com/forums/nintendo-news/67...-hacked-vc.html

People: we soon will be able to downgrade our IOS version how exciting /sarcastic.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

Wad packers are available, if you know where to look. There are just no public ones, as the guy said.

They have been around for many years now.

.wad files aren't new to the Wii, ya know ... Doom, anyone?


----------



## shadyboy (Apr 14, 2008)

so... I dont have the Zelda TP hack done on my wii, is there a tutorial on how to make a DVD that instals the VC games thene ?


----------



## Prime (Apr 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Wad packers are available, if you know where to look. There are just no public ones, as the guy said.
> 
> They have been around for many years now.
> 
> .wad files aren't new to the Wii, ya know ... Doom, anyone?



i meant public ones


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't expect a public one any time soon.

Some things you just have to find for yourself, like key.bin files, or certain BIOS files ... never too hard to find, really.


----------



## Prime (Apr 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And install them using an elf installer,



Where can i find this elf to install the vc game?


----------



## Hit (Apr 14, 2008)

I just downloaded this, but what is a WAD file?
Sorry haven't done anything with Homebrew scene(I start using ones they make a wiimote lib)


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 14, 2008)

Hit said:
			
		

> I just downloaded this, but what is a WAD file?
> Sorry haven't done anything with Homebrew scene(I start using ones they make a wiimote lib)


wad files are files in game isos that contain firmware updates.


----------



## Elfish (Apr 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Wad packers are available, if you know where to look. There are just no public ones, as the guy said.
> 
> They have been around for many years now.
> 
> .wad files aren't new to the Wii, ya know ... Doom, anyone?



i guess u dont got hints where to look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 beside google..


----------



## squirt1000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Im sure there will be a fully fledged n00b guide sometime soon... I personally dont really care as I hate the VC as most games dont support compo cables!!


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 14, 2008)

bushing said:
			
		

> Several people have send me links to a recent release — the first pirated VC game. No, I’m not posting any links, and please don’t post any in comments — it’s easy enough to find anyway, if you really care. It’s currently the raw decrypted files, and not yet in a form suitable to be installed on a Wii, but I give that another 24 hours.


----------



## fischju (Apr 14, 2008)

So, repacked or maybe tools today...


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 14, 2008)

There is going to be a lot of bricked wii's when people install this and then upgrade their wii later on and find out Nintendo patched the security hole it uses.


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> There is going to be a lot of bricked wii's when people install this and then upgrade their wii later on and find out Nintendo patched the security hole it uses.


That would serve as a warning though.


----------



## Elfish (Apr 14, 2008)

how do you even run wad files?


----------



## DrQuack02 (Apr 14, 2008)

Everyone is saying Nintendo will close the loop hole...but in reality they would have closed it anyways, probably just as fast.

Nintendo knows theres an exploit...and I'm sure they wouldn't just leave one sitting there if they could easily fix it.

Does the mean they might devote more manpower to closing it? Probably.

Does this mean they are going to kill the homebrew scene? No.

Look at the PSP....this might be the start of a cat and mouse game that may be beneficial to everyone.

Nintendo might release some extra features instead of releasing an onslaught of seemingly pointless (to the casual user) firmware upgrades.


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 14, 2008)

can someone please translate this image for us non-spanish speaking people?





marcan posted it on elotrolado in respond to bushings comment about the vc hack.


----------



## dasfteg (Apr 14, 2008)

[Truth said:
			
		

> ]
> can someone please translate this image for us non-spanish speaking people?
> 
> 
> ...


Wanikoko send the vc hack to wiinewz and to his friend (he put the video of the hack on youtube), wiinewz send it at bushing, the wanikoko's friend send the hack to crediar, creadiar ban wanikoko from wiidev irc channel, bushing send it at marcan, marcan accuse wanikoko for the hack with this
http://www.elotrolado.net/hilo_Gracias--Waninkoko_1001622


----------



## Hit (Apr 14, 2008)

Elfish said:
			
		

> how do you even run wad files?
> WAD seems to be an installer package, it needs to be installed to the wii settings with a WAD Installer using the ELF Loader
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


If they secure the hole it doesn't mean the wii's are going to be bricked


----------



## vdv-fox (Apr 14, 2008)

dasfteg said:
			
		

> [Truth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what sad Waninkoko to this?? i mean i thing it`s not his falt, he just relesed the tool to to this...


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 14, 2008)

vdv-fox said:
			
		

> dasfteg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he didnt´t say much, you can read some comments in this thread http://www.elotrolado.net/hilo_Gracias--Waninkoko_1001622
but it´s all in spanish, want to read it too, it´s like a soap show.


----------



## chadders (Apr 14, 2008)

Alright people, am i wrong in thinking that VC games are not actually downloaded to your wii, but instead u download some sort of pass to nintendo servers where they are all stored.  If this is the case, would nintendo not have a long of ur wii's id number and know you havn't download the game, i for one am not sure i would like to start amended any of the numbers stored inside me wii, just my thoughts!!


----------



## mikagami (Apr 14, 2008)

chadders said:
			
		

> Alright people, am i wrong in thinking that VC games are not actually downloaded to your wii, but instead u download some sort of pass to nintendo servers where they are all stored.  If this is the case, would nintendo not have a long of ur wii's id number and know you havn't download the game, i for one am not sure i would like to start amended any of the numbers stored inside me wii, just my thoughts!!


Yeah, you keep thinking that.


----------



## vdv-fox (Apr 14, 2008)

chadders said:
			
		

> Alright people, am i wrong in thinking that VC games are not actually downloaded to your wii, but instead u download some sort of pass to nintendo servers where they are all stored.  If this is the case, would nintendo not have a long of ur wii's id number and know you havn't download the game, i for one am not sure i would like to start amended any of the numbers stored inside me wii, just my thoughts!!



if you mean it like i understand, you are wrong. everey titel is download to wii, so you can play without to be online


----------



## chadders (Apr 14, 2008)

right, thanks for clearing that up mate, cheers!!!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

It'll be tears before bedtime ...


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 14, 2008)

DrQuack02 said:
			
		

> Everyone is saying Nintendo will close the loop hole...but in reality they would have closed it anyways, probably just as fast.
> 
> Nintendo knows theres an exploit...and I'm sure they wouldn't just leave one sitting there if they could easily fix it.
> 
> ...





Here's a quick timeline for you

-Bushing hacks wii

-few weeks later truchasigner is invented using the exploit he found

-a couple weeks later datel comes out with the freeloader using the same exploit as the trucha signer

-2 days later Nintendo releases a new firmware, IOS37, which patches the exploit

As soon as nintendo sees people are making money off an exploit (datel) or taking money away from them using an exploit (stealing VC games) they are going to patch it.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 14, 2008)

```
pack it into a WAD using your favourite wad packer (for the moment, there are no public ones)
```
How convenient.


----------



## vdv-fox (Apr 14, 2008)

i thing bushing relesed the hacked vc game. 
1. not many pepole know about the wad packer from #wiidev
2. he was angry about waniko, so he relesed it to wright about him. 


thats what i thing


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 14, 2008)

vdv-fox said:
			
		

> i thing bushing relesed the hacked vc game.
> 1. not many pepole know about the wad packer from #wiidev
> 2. he was angry about waniko, so he relesed it to wright about him.
> 
> ...


man we are talking about a adult here, not kindergarten children.


----------



## Elfish (Apr 14, 2008)

there's a wad editor:

http://www.doomworld.com/xwe/

i donno if it could be used for this matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



at least i was able to put all files given into 1 wad file. 
my wii didnt find anything on my sd card tho :/

anyway maybe someone knows how to figure it out


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

Be patient.


----------



## vdv-fox (Apr 14, 2008)

[Truth said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I weiß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but it look like this. 
blaze is a completly unknowen group( i think) 
and wenn blaze send the data, why not in an img?? they know how(i think too, becase they named the wad installer)


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 14, 2008)

Elfish said:
			
		

> there's a wad editor:
> 
> http://www.doomworld.com/xwe/
> 
> ...


you need to include the vc files into a genuine wad update off a wii iso.
but i have no idea how to do it or how to launch the update with the twilight hack.
just wait until some tool gets released, this is nothing for people with no clue what they are doing.
or do you want a bricked wii just because you wanted to play donkey kong?


----------



## superrob (Apr 14, 2008)

Well could you not acturally replace the wad file in the 3rd partion of Mario Kart Wii?


----------



## Hit (Apr 14, 2008)

Elfish said:
			
		

> there's a wad editor:
> 
> http://www.doomworld.com/xwe/
> 
> ...


Lol that's for doom nothing to do with this


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 14, 2008)

the wii internet channel been dumped too

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=825...p;#entry1088186


----------



## Pici (Apr 14, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Well could you not acturally replace the wad file in the 3rd partion of Mario Kart Wii?


yes i had the same idea.
Compiling a wad file then replace the update of a game with trucha.


----------



## xiaNaix (Apr 14, 2008)

dasfteg said:
			
		

> [Truth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is what happened...  Waninkoko had some private Virtual Console hacking apps on his FTP space, which is hosted at WiiNewz.  They were not accessible via his website but, obviously, he put them there to share with someone.  These files WERE NEVER PUBLICLY LEAKED by anyone at WiiNewz.  In fact, they were never publicly leaked at all.

Waninkoko then released his "Wii System File Dumper" which is what angered Bushing and the rest of #wiidev.  They had previously shared information and code with him on the understanding that it would be used PRIVATELY.  They did not want public apps being made from this stuff.  Once Waninkoko released the File System Dumper, they were upset.  It is very easy to brick your Wii using this type of app and they also suspected it would be used for hacking Virtual Console games.  Soon, there was a "hacked" Virtual Console game released.  Some of the people from #wiidev began to suspect that their code was being used by Waninkoko for this very purpose and, since he shared the tools with members there already, people began to put two and two together.  

Waninkoko was banned from #wiidev because his release of "Wii File System Dumper" angered Bushing and others there.  It had nothing to do with his private V.C. apps, which still remain private.  Unfortunately, he's trying to blame WiiNewz for this and, as Marcan pointed out in his chart, we never leaked anything.  Waninkoko is the only one to blame for his banning, not WiiNewz.


----------



## bailli (Apr 14, 2008)

What happened to the "release" thread of the VC game?
Will these dumps not get listed at gbatemp?
(Don't get me wrong I would be happy if there would not be listed and some kind of general boycott against these dumps would arise.)

BTW: I really like how everybody gets accused for everything when you are online...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 14, 2008)

xiaNaix said:
			
		

> dasfteg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I witnessed the exact moment when Waninkoko got banned from #wiidev (or, at least when they were modifying his ban). It happened before he released the FS Dumper (yesterday) and they mentioned the leak of VC game tools while banning him.


----------

